# Pegida UK Watch



## Fingers (Dec 3, 2015)

This should provide some laughs, more than a massive threat.  Pegida are trying to launch again after their last two demos turned into damp squids with mainly NF and Golden Dawn turning up.

After an internal coup, they are relaunching with Tommy pulling their strings.  And they have now unveiled their new leader, Tim Scott, who went on Channel Four News this evening and made a complete tool of himself.


----------



## Patteran (Dec 3, 2015)

I dunno. I think it could have some resonance. I hope you're right, but TR has a following, the conditions seem ripe for a reactionary street level response to a contemporary, heady mix of identity politics superseding class politics while the 'clash of cultures' narrative swirls - and this _reasonable_ _racism_ with its liberal 'just for five years' mitigators could attract support beyond the usual nazi suspects. I'm not convinced that the thousands who turned up on early EDL demos changed politics - rather, they became bored of standing about in the rain. Interesting that Tim Scott claims to fought against IS with the Kurds.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 4, 2015)

He' got a bard he's a muslamic inflitrator flee flee before its to late
 Although with tommy involved its doomed from the start.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 4, 2015)

likesfish said:


> He' got a bard he's a muslamic inflitrator flee flee before its to late
> Although with tommy involved its doomed from the start.



Milton, Shakespeare, Eliot or is he more of Ted Hughes type? 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## likesfish (Dec 4, 2015)

Beards = mulsamics
People with shaving cuts =muslamic inflitrators  attempting to go undercover but having had a beard wont be used  to shaving hence the shaving cuts


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 4, 2015)

likesfish said:


> Beards = mulsamics
> People with shaving cuts =muslamic inflitrators  attempting to go undercover but having had a beard wont be used  to shaving hence the shaving cuts



Who said anything about beards; I thought it was bards you were going on about?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers said:


> This should provide some laughs, more than a massive threat.  Pegida are trying to launch again after their last two demos turned into damp squids with mainly NF and Golden Dawn turning up.
> 
> After an internal coup, they are relaunching with Tommy pulling their strings.  And they have now unveiled their new leader, Tim Scott, who went on Channel Four News this evening and made a complete tool of himself.



he has a fine jihadi beard


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2015)

BARD HUMBUG


----------



## tony.c (Dec 5, 2015)

The bearded bard has resigned as leader. 
Things are going from bad to worse for the UK's newest anti-Muslim group


----------



## LDC (Dec 5, 2015)

Fucking hell, that was quick. That interview was painful to watch.


----------



## LDC (Dec 5, 2015)

Be interested to hear any more details about his claim to have fought with the Kurds against IS...


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 5, 2015)

apparently there is photo evidence - appears to have been with the peshmerga in Iraq


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 5, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Be interested to hear any more details about his claim to have fought with the Kurds against IS...



It appears to be mostly anti-fascists who are joining the Kurds.


----------



## LDC (Dec 5, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> It appears to be mostly anti-fascists who are joining the Kurds.



Errrr, what?


----------



## LDC (Dec 5, 2015)

gawkrodger said:


> apparently there is photo evidence - appears to have been with the peshmerga in Iraq



'Fighting with the Kurds against IS' actually seems to sometimes magically mutate into 'Went to Kurdistan, posed for some photos with an AK, maybe did some guard duty until the Kurds realized I was useless and then kicked me out.'


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 5, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Errrr, what?



Quite a few European anti fascists have travelled to Rojava- apologies for the FB link  https://www.facebook.com/antifascistnetwork/posts/1675945432649295


----------



## LDC (Dec 5, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> Quite a few European anti fascists have travelled to Rojava- apologies for the FB link  https://www.facebook.com/antifascistnetwork/posts/1675945432649295



Yes, but this bloke we're talking about obviously isn't from that camp.


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 5, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yes, but this bloke we're talking about obviously isn't from that camp.



Exactly, hence my surprise at his claim.


----------



## LDC (Dec 5, 2015)

Ah, OK, sorry crossed wires and mis-understanding of the tone of your post!


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 5, 2015)

I suppose what I'm worried about is the arrival of genuinely charismatic or even halfway decent leader on the Counter-Jihadist far-right. So far we've had a wide boy and a god botherer with a couple of football hooligans bringing up the rear and so we've got off lightly. This Tim Scott character isn't it either as it turns out but when I read "ex-soldier, volunteered to fight ISIS with the Kurds" my heart was in my mouth.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Dec 6, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> I suppose what I'm worried about is the arrival of genuinely charismatic or even halfway decent leader on the Counter-Jihadist far-right. So far we've had a wide boy and a god botherer with a couple of football hooligans bringing up the rear and so we've got off lightly. This Tim Scott character isn't it either as it turns out but when I read "ex-soldier, volunteered to fight ISIS with the Kurds" my heart was in my mouth.



Coldness, thug and serial criminal Lennon/Robinson has already said he'll lead Pediga here, according to the telegraph piece. That hardly bodes so well for the org, and any attempt by others to challenge him could be messy.


----------



## LDC (Dec 6, 2015)

WTF, he made a big announcement via Quillam that he'd moved on from that sort of stuff? What's he been up to since that that's led him back to this again?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 6, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> WTF, he made a big announcement via Quillam that he'd moved on from that sort of stuff? What's he been up to since that that's led him back to this again?





> Tommy Robinson claims he was paid thousands of pounds by the Quilliam Foundation to leave the English Defence League in a deal the anti-extremism think-tank coordinated so they could take "credit" for his resignation.
> 
> Quilliam has never previously acknowledged they paid Robinson to leave the group he formed in August 2009, or to work with them, and the 32-year-old has previously remained silent on the deal that was struck with the organisation he now says has "no credibility" and is "more despised by Muslims than I was"...



Tommy Robinson Claims He Was Paid Thousands To Leave EDL


----------



## YouSir (Dec 6, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Tommy Robinson Claims He Was Paid Thousands To Leave EDL



Wasn't he more or less being thrown out of the EDL at the end anyway? Seem to remember some stuff about disappearing money and North East Infidels out to have a crack at him. Relentless opportunist that one.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2015)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> WTF, he made a big announcement via Quillam that he'd moved on from that sort of stuff? What's he been up to since that that's led him back to this again?



Did time for mortgage fraud if memory serves.


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 7, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Wasn't he more or less being thrown out of the EDL at the end anyway? Seem to remember some stuff about disappearing money and North East Infidels out to have a crack at him. Relentless opportunist that one.



He wasn't thrown out - he jumped. It's probable that he took the Quillam bait because he knew he'd be being sentenced for mortgage fraud shortly after and didn't want to be stood in the dock as the leader of Britain's biggest racist street gang.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm an idiot  still not stupid enough to run a Britsh far right party.
 Even if they got a sean bean lookalike who was ex sas and had personally rescued a thousand slave girls from isis while curing cancer they'd still fuck it up within days.


----------



## klang (Dec 10, 2015)

Why do they call themselves PEGIDA UK? Shouldn't it be PEAIOTO?

Having said that, I'd love to hear Tommy pronounce 'Patriotische Europaeer Gegen Die Islamisierung Des Abendlandes'.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## malatesta32 (Jan 25, 2016)

pegida denmark not more than 100. Sir Tommy shouts 'come ere and say that!' to Antifa who does more than say it. Tommy humiliated again.
pegida UK, UKIP, EDL, BNP, Britain First, Infidels, NF ...
they're spreading themselves thinly.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> pegida denmark not more than 100. Sir Tommy shouts 'come ere and say that!' to Antifa who does more than say it. Tommy humiliated again.
> pegida UK, UKIP, EDL, BNP, Britain First, Infidels, NF ...
> they're spreading themselves thinly.


That's “popular Muslim critic” Tommy, according to some pro-PEGIDA sites. Can a slot on AJE's version of _The South Bank Show_ be far off?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 30, 2016)

Radio 4 report on Pegida in the UK...
Tommy Robinson's Pegida Ambition, The Report - BBC Radio 4


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 31, 2016)

likesfish said:


> I'm an idiot  still not stupid enough to run a Britsh far right party.
> Even if they got a sean bean lookalike who was ex sas and had personally rescued a thousand slave girls from isis while curing cancer they'd still fuck it up within days.


I think that's being a little complacent.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 31, 2016)

Unless something mindnumbingly stupid like nye or similar happens the far right will continue  to be a minority wouldnt want to meet them after the pubs kick at but thats it


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 31, 2016)

likesfish said:


> Unless something mindnumbingly stupid like nye or similar happens the far right will continue  to be a minority wouldnt want to meet them after the pubs kick at but thats it



It's not the issue that they'll do a Golden Dawn and end up in power but more that our attempts to challenge austerity, fight for refugee rights, campaign on ecological issues etc will constantly have to be on their guard against 'the fash'.  Talking to eastern European mates - this is their reality.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 3, 2016)

This week they have banned the far right from attending and want to attract middle class families and not the neo Nazi types that rocked up in Dover.  The NF and BNP have particularly been singled out.

With middle class families having better things to do with their Saturday night, who the hell is going to turn up and stand around in silence in a Birmingham car park in the middle of nowhere?

They have just banned their core supporters. 

Elsewhere Matt Pope is still fuming about Tommy nicking the organisation off him and Jack Buckby tweeting him to stay the fuck away.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> This week they have banned the far right from attending and want to attract middle class families and not the neo Nazi types that rocked up in Dover.  The NF and BNP have particularly been singled out.
> 
> With middle class families having better things to do with their Saturday night, who the hell is going to turn up and stand around in silence in a Birmingham car park in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2016)

Robinsons pointless wander round the edge of Brum today. shall post as things develop. Antifascists will be out and about.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 6, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> Robinsons pointless wander round the edge of Brum today. shall post as things develop. Antifascists will be out and about.



Anti-fascist weather today


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2016)

according to Hope not Hate, poland and france been called off, ireland looks dodgy, and brum is not expected to be much. surely folk are bored of robinson and his tedious posturings, he's a political parasite. and if the UK is so full of radical islamists, how come they havent fucken shot him?


----------



## eoin_k (Feb 6, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> according to Hope not Hate, poland and france been called off, ireland looks dodgy, and brum is not expected to be much. surely folk are bored of robinson and his tedious posturings, he's a political parasite. and if the UK is so full of radical islamists, how come they havent fucken shot him?



Unfortunately, if the UK was full of radical islamists, they'd be more likely to blow up the Number 38 bus to Clapton Pond rather than carrying out such a targeted assassination.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 6, 2016)

Low turnout


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2016)

looked like a few hundred on the RT stream, say 200 maybe 300


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2016)

with a quarter of them being journos


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 6, 2016)

Was just in town myself and thought I heard a ruckus. Then I realised it was just an over-excitable market trader attempting to flog some tomatoes.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 6, 2016)

ddraig said:


> looked like a few hundred on the RT stream, say 200 maybe 300



Looks less than that I reckon


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 6, 2016)

So I just found out they're marching from the airport to the business park. They must feel so important.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 6, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> So I just found out they're marching from the airport to the business park. They must feel so important.



The people working in the insurance offices there will tremble


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2016)

the princess di fanboy with his "Trump is right" banner

also "we defeated fascism, now we're importing it" is an interesting one


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2016)

they look utterly miserable, soggy and bored. the silent thing backfired cos the chants and singing buoy people up. hope antifascists are in a nice warm teashop.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 6, 2016)

That light rain that slowly dampens you is the worst.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2016)

no booze, not chants and songs, no argy-bhajee, but loads of journos. the only story is 'wash out.' HnH saying 127 marchers.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 6, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Low turnout



"Pegida UK. Yes to peace and integration" claims the poster. LOL! Yeah, right.


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 6, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> no booze, not chants and songs, no argy-bhajee, but loads of journos. the only story is 'wash out.' HnH saying 127 marchers.



Hmmm...trouble is that Tommy is still the media's darling. Can you imagine any lefty demo that would gain national news coverage with less than 150 people on it? I heard Mr Yaxley-Lennon's routine on Classic FM today ffs. No opposing voice - just him spouting off about how the next demo would be bigger and better.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 6, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Looks less than that I reckon



150 is the number I'm hearing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 6, 2016)

Pegida Birmingham - photos


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like they get turned over in Dublin

RTE cameraman injured as protesters clash with gardai in Dublin city centre - Independent.ie

WATCH: Clashes on O'Connell St following launch of Pegida Ireland


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2016)

from Dublin AFA: 'They were fuckin annihilated. The Irish pegida crowd didn't even make it into town before they were dealt with. So they never showed up. And the Polish fascists were battered left right and centre all day. Only 2 arrested on antifa side and one lad hurt by the cops. No antifascists were injured by fash but every single fascist was battered. A massive victory for AFA and friends. A massive humiliation for fascists. Even the police weren't able to keep up and were also left with egg on their face.'
Robinson, with typical hubris, reckons they will be returning every month. i somehow doubt that. it was a major flop and he scarpered straight after it so he wouldnt have to talk to the press who were there in numbers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 7, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> from Dublin AFA: 'They were fuckin annihilated. The Irish pegida crowd didn't even make it into town before they were dealt with.



There's a marvellously loony comment on a GoV story about an anti-mosque protest in Dublin a year ago:



> First of all don’t forget it was a Pope who gave Ireland to the Norman overlords of England. Those same Norman overlords persecuted the English and Irish for hundreds of years. We English were treated no better than you Irish. Then when you got independence for the 26 counties you Irish had a civil war and at the end of it murdered the only man who could have led Ireland into the modern world – Michael Collins. Then we have the IRA. Good at back shootings and murder of civilians but now that Ireland needs the IRA, where are they ? Adams and co are settled into lucrative positions but a resurgent IRA could rid Ireland of the current infestation. As you so rightly said, “where are they when they are needed?”


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 8, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> from Dublin AFA: 'They were fuckin annihilated. The Irish pegida crowd didn't even make it into town before they were dealt with. So they never showed up. And the Polish fascists were battered left right and centre all day. Only 2 arrested on antifa side and one lad hurt by the cops. No antifascists were injured by fash but every single fascist was battered. .



You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?

Who are the fascists again?


----------



## cantsin (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?
> 
> Who are the fascists again?



many do, depending on the circumstances - but plse save yourself / all concerned time by looking into the meaning of 'fascist', so you can see that battering 'fascists' doesn't make anyone a 'fascist', by even the loosest interpretation of the term.

( as to whether Pegida are 'fascists' - up for debate i guess , + there's all sorts under that umbrella at varying times it seems) .


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 8, 2016)

Beating up people for their beliefs was something eg the nazi stormtroopers did, and I'm deeply uncomfortable with the idea.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 8, 2016)

Just for the avoidance of doubt, I think Tommy Robinson is a twat. But that doesn't give you the right go around beating up his followers.


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?



Yes.



LeslieB said:


> Who are the fascists again?



The Polish far-righters who got battered.

Hope that helps....


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 8, 2016)

So you don't think beating up people you disagree with is in anyway fascist?

Where would you draw the line? If you beat up Pegida/EDL and Britain First, would you also beat up BNP?

If you beat up BNP would you beat up UKIP? Tories? Liberal flippin Democrats?


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> So you don't think beating up people you disagree with is in anyway fascist?



Nope. Not in the slightest.



LeslieB said:


> Where would you draw the line? If you beat up Pegida/EDL and Britain First, would you also beat up BNP?



Yep.



LeslieB said:


> If you beat up BNP would you beat UKIP? Tories? Liberal flippin Democrats?



Yep. 

Well, not really, as their political strategy doesn't involve taking physical control of the streets/neighbourhoods through the use of physical force...

...and tbf when the BNP changed strategy and pulled off the streets, then the response to them changed too.


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2016)

I should probably stress here that while I think "battering" fascists is "ok". Doesn't mean I think its automatically the most effective response in every situation, nor is it one therefore that I will blindly advocate.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Beating up people for their beliefs was something eg the nazi stormtroopers did, and I'm deeply uncomfortable with the idea.



they also wore knee high leather ,boots, but that doesn't mean you're a fascist because you wear them .


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?
> 
> Who are the fascists again?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> So you don't think beating up people you disagree with is in anyway fascist?
> 
> Where would you draw the line? If you beat up Pegida/EDL and Britain First, would you also beat up BNP?



Given the far right have a history of murdering the left when in power, any action against them organising is self defence.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 8, 2016)

Which is supposed to mean what, exactly?

Sorry, I was referring to the video, although if the cap fits..


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Which is supposed to mean what, exactly?
> 
> Sorry, I was referring to the video, although if the cap fits..



I take it you don't know what fascism actually is, given you label those opposing it as such?


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 8, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I take it you don't know what fascism actually is, given you label those opposing it as such?



I wouldn't say I was an expert at definitions, no, although I know it when I see it. And it strikes me you could see both 'sides' in Dublin as fascists, in a way.

A plague on BOTH your houses, as Shakespeare said.......


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I wouldn't say I was an expert at definitions, no, although I know it when I see it. And it strikes me you could see both 'sides' in Dublin as fascists, in a way.
> 
> A plague on BOTH your houses, as Shakespeare said.......



Well that's all well and good but has zero political meaning. Are people fighting in a pub car park fascists? It's good that you equate needless violence with fascism but not so useful when wanting to analyse something politically.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 8, 2016)

You can't kid a kidder btw.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> So you don't think beating up people you disagree with is in anyway fascist?
> 
> Where would you draw the line? If you beat up Pegida/EDL and Britain First, would you also beat up BNP?
> 
> If you beat up BNP would you beat up UKIP? Tories? Liberal flippin Democrats?



Yes


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 8, 2016)

lib dems deserve a kicking even more imo


----------



## J Ed (Feb 8, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Beating up people for their beliefs was something eg the nazi stormtroopers did, and I'm deeply uncomfortable with the idea.



Nazis also persecuted the disabled just like Lib Dems


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 9, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?


yes i do.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 9, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> yes i do.


Ok. And how is that not fascist?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## chilango (Feb 9, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Ok. And how is that not fascist?



...because that's not what "fascist" means.

Seriously, I think it's valid to question whether the use of violence is justifiable ethically, and justifiable strategically (separate issues imho). BUT you're gonna have to use more accurate language for that discussion to be useful.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 9, 2016)

The far right are emboldened by the likes of Cameron and UKIP

The Borders of Capitalism: Nazis, Refugees and The Arms Trade


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Beating up people for their beliefs was something eg the nazi stormtroopers did, and I'm deeply uncomfortable with the idea.


I just wonder what you'd say about Cable Street, eh? How about the 43 Group?

It would appear that you're the sort of person who'd use the word 'fascist' to describe anyone who's an authoritarian or, in this case, someone who stands up to fascists. In other words, you don't know what a fascist (or a Nazi) is.

Oh and you're also confusing the SS (stormtroopers) with the Sturmabteilung (SA) or brownshirts. But hey, don't let something like history get in the way of your skewed thinking and flawed logic.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> A plague on BOTH your houses, as Shakespeare said.......


Fucking liberal.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?
> 
> Who are the fascists again?


And what would you do? Make them sit on the naughty step? FFS.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 10, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Fucking liberal.


I've been called a racist in one thread and a liberal in the next


----------



## likesfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry the far right fetishise violence they are always getting caught with bombs and crossbows etc.
 Talking about race war and bringing it to the street. Etc etc 
   Then start whining when it kicks off and they get slapped.
	  You might have a slight point with the non shaven headed fellow travellers who probably arent into street fighting. 
  But the "brave aryan patriot  warriors "cowering behind riot police fuck em. Decide you want to rule the streets and attack those you dont like only to discover your a tiny minority tough shit.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I've been called a racist in one thread and a liberal in the next


Be advised that I'm not using the word 'liberal' in the cuddly, sandal-wearing sense that you're no doubt accustomed to. You're clearly one confused puppy when it comes to fascism and Nazism, and your "plague on both their houses" is indicative of a liberal tendency to accommodate or engage with fash.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?



Fascism is not just about someone's opinion - it's a "belief" that the organised labour movement, together with other groups they irrationally pick out for victimisation (a race/ethnic group, disabled, gays/lesbians, etc.) should be crushed by violent force.   

Either that "belief" gets stamped out or there is a danger that we will be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> You really think it is ok to 'batter' people based on their political beliefs?
> 
> Who are the fascists again?


i think we just caught ourselves a liberal


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i think we just caught ourselves a liberal



I've been called worse!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I've been called worse!


don't worry, you will be.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I've been called a racist in one thread and a liberal in the next



tell you what, buy this book cos it explains what fascism is
and it also explain why violence is necessary to beat it. 
dont forget to renew your membership for Pegida, Britian First or whomever else you're fiddling with. 
Militant Anti-Fascism  | AK Press


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 10, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> dont forget to renew your membership for Pegida, Britian First or whomever else you're fiddling with.


WTF?? I take it that was a joke?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 10, 2016)

go and buy the book. scan in the receipt and we'll continue ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> WTF?? I take it that was a joke?


didn't take long, did it? not prating on about how you've been called worse now, eh? eh?


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 10, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> go and buy the book. scan in the receipt and we'll continue ...



I'm afraid I've got about a million better things to do with my time and money. 

But I'm certainly not a member of Pegida or BF or anyone else remotely far right.  I voted for the 'kippers in a Euro election a couple of years ago if that counts


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I'm afraid I've got about a million better things to do with my time and money.
> 
> But I'm certainly not a member of Pegida or BF or anyone else remotely far right.  I voted for the 'kippers in a Euro election a couple of years ago if that counts


one of farage's failures then


----------



## grogwilton (Feb 10, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> I just wonder what you'd say about Cable Street, eh? How about the 43 Group?
> 
> It would appear that you're the sort of person who'd use the word 'fascist' to describe anyone who's an authoritarian or, in this case, someone who stands up to fascists. In other words, you don't know what a fascist (or a Nazi) is.
> 
> Oh and you're also confusing the SS (stormtroopers) with the Sturmabteilung (SA) or brownshirts. But hey, don't let something like history get in the way of your skewed thinking and flawed logic.



You're right and Leslie's wrong about everything else, but Leslie technically is right to use storm trooper.

SS stands for Schutzstaffel, (protection squad) as they started out as a personal bodyguard for Hitler before they took on their much larger role after the night of the long knives. They weren't involved in the same way the SA of Sturmabteilung (storm troop/section/department) were in fighting the left on the streets in the 20s and early 30s. It was the SA who beat the left up for their beliefs, they fought in the streets before the Nazis were in power. 
The SS didn't have to, if they got their hands on you you were already in a camp, they just killed you or worked you to death.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 10, 2016)

grogwilton said:


> SS stands for Schutzstaffel, (protection squad) as they started out as a personal bodyguard for Hitler before they took on their much larger role after the night of the long knives.


Of course. My 'bad' as they say.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 11, 2016)

has has gone then? i voted ukip? toilet.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 11, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> has has gone then? i voted ukip? toilet.



Eh?


----------



## articul8 (Feb 15, 2016)

What's all this about Tommy getting attacked?:
Tommy Robinson found unconscious after attack


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2016)

He always gets attacked, could be anyone that's the issue.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 15, 2016)

articul8 said:


> What's all this about Tommy getting attacked?:
> Tommy Robinson found unconscious after attack


----------

